# Question pour vente ipad



## lyrane (4 Mars 2013)

Bonjour

Savez vous combien je pourrai vendre mon ipad 3, 64g wifi 3 g écran retint ? Il n'a presque pas servi e j'ai mis un filtre d'écran et une housse protectrice complète ?
Merci pour votre aide. Il y a aussi un lecteur cartes sd... Aucune rayures bref comme neuf !


----------



## Siciliano (4 Mars 2013)

Hello ! 

Regarde sa cote sur Mac2Sell 
Ça te fera une petite idée de son prix.


----------



## Ealdu (4 Mars 2013)

J'ajouterais:Fait le tour des petites annonces et regardes les prix proposés et les prix réels de vente. Tu auras une vue plus juste du marché.


----------



## melaure (4 Mars 2013)

Et regarde ceux qui se vendent car certains mettent des prix délirants parfois. De loccasion plus cher que le refurb ... :rateau:


----------



## Siciliano (4 Mars 2013)

melaure a dit:


> Et regarde ceux qui se vendent car certains mettent des prix délirants parfois.



Bof. Il peut pas regarder ceux qui se vendent, vu qu'en général, ils sont vendus et donc plus d'annonces


----------



## melaure (4 Mars 2013)

Siciliano a dit:


> Bof. Il peut pas regarder ceux qui se vendent, vu qu'en général, ils sont vendus et donc plus d'annonces



Certains les marquent vendus, sinon il suffit de bookmarquer au fur et à mesure


----------



## lyrane (5 Mars 2013)

merci, je vais donc aller voir cela !


----------

